# Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)



## ein_typ (18. März 2014)

*Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Hallo Leute,

Da die extreme Abwärme meiner R9 290 meinem CPU Kühler, dem Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro Rev.2, ordentlich Feuer unterm Hintern macht, werden die CPU Kerne unter Last zu bis zu 90°C, in Crysis 3 in den Viel-Gras-Szenen und Metro Last Light sogar 100°C warm, und das bei recht geringer Übertaktung von 3,8!

Ein Bekannter hat schon den Thermaltake Macho 120 vorgeschlagen, allerdings ist dieser CPU Kühler, zumindest der Lüfter mit 140 mm zu groß, da ich die Gehäuseseitenwand nicht mehr draufbekommen würde, und für Gehäuselüfter hab ich leider zu wenig Platz bzw. keine Plätze mehr frei. (Thermaltake V2 Advanced Edition oder so ähnlich heißt es)

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob da ein geschlossenes WaKü-Set nicht gut wäre, da es ja dann keinen Heatsink gibt an den die GraKa-Abwärme hinkann, richtig? (oder kommt sie dann an den Radiator ran?)

Ich würde dann jedenfalls versuchen, den einen Gehäuselüfter der schon ausgeliefert montiert war so einzubauen dass er die GraKa-Abwärme ins Jenseits befördert.

Ist der Plan soweit richtig? Wenn ja, welches Set empfiehlt ihr mir? Die Grenze von 50€ sollte nur überschritten werden wenn es notwendig ist damit das überhaupt etwas usw.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

also dein gehäuse find ich nicht deshalb:
PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware welcher ist es denn? dann kann mann schauen welche maße auf jeden fall reinpassen oder du misst nach^^für nen neuen cpu kühler.
ansonsten könnte mann es auch so machen Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » King Kit NZXT KRAKEN X40 + G10 GPU Adapter - schwarz um der warmen luft der graka entgegen zu wirken


----------



## ein_typ (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Sorry, hab vergessen zu erwähnen dass das kein Referenzdesign ist.

Bringt es denn in diesem Fall was wenn man auf die CPU anstatt der GraKa ne Kompakt-WaKü haut? Geht die GPU-Abwärme dann nicht an den Radiator, dann hätte ich ja wieder den selben Salat wie davor, oder?

Mit dem Macho meinte ich den hier (ist doch nicht der 120'er, hab die verwechselt): Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

ich meinte den cpu kühler den du grade in deinem pc hast.weil wa dann die maße haben die du halt jetzt schon verbaut hast um nach nem leistungstärkeren kühler zu gucken.
ne wakü auf der cpu bringt dir nichts wenn darüber im case nicht absaugende lüfter sind, weil sonst wie du schon erkannt hast die warme abluft an den radi gehen würde.


----------



## 4clocker (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Um`s mal milde auszudrücken: Für so ne "anfürsich" gute Hardware ist das Gehäuse totaler Stuhlgang 
demnächst wird dir bestimmt (wie mittlerweile in jedem zweiten thread hier) erstmal zu nem neuen Netzteil geraten aber ich würde mir bei deiner CPU und GPU auf jeden Fall ein neues Gehäuse anschaffen.
Dein Gehäuse hat doch hinten nur Platz für zwei 80mm Lüfter, da wirds mit ner Wakü auch nix


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Ja. Bei dem Thermaltake V2 bekommst du keine interne WaKü unter, ohne Säge oder Dremel anzusetzen.

Ein neues Gehäuse, bei dem das Netzteil im Boden sitzt (und nur mit seiner eigenen Abwärme beschäftigt ist) und du die Möglichkeit hast, im Heck und im Deckel je einen 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter ausblasend zu montieren, wird die Temperaturen auch ohne WaKü schonmal deutlich senken . Das geht auch sehr leise... z.B. mit dem Fractal Design R4.


----------



## HMangels91 (19. März 2014)

Seh ich auch so sehe dir mal das bitfenix shinobi an da bekommt man gut was rein und ist nicht teuer


----------



## ein_typ (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*



HMangels91 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so sehe dir mal das bitfenix shinobi an da bekommt man gut was rein und ist nicht teuer



Meinst du dieses hier?

BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DSHPB (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Ja, das ist gemeint. Gibt's auch in weiß, mit farbigen Elementen, mit Seitenfenster & Co. - ne gute Auswahl.

Hab mein Homeserver auch in einem Shinobi, das Gehäuse ist top 

Das sollte schon etwas Abhilfe schaffen, du hast wohl momentan einen Hitzestau im Gehäuse wie's sich hier liest...Im Shinobi geht dann z.B. auch der Macho soweit ich weiß.


----------



## ein_typ (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Ist der Macho dann noch nötig um normale Bedingungen und Temperaturen für die CPU zu schaffen, sodass ich sie auch wieder übertaktet laufen lassen kann, oder reicht dann der aktuelle CPU-Kühler aus?

Ich würde dann auch noch Gehäuselüfter hinzufügen um die GPU-Abwärme rauszubefödern.


----------



## DSHPB (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Wirst du merken. Wir wissen ja immer noch nicht was du genau für einen CPU-Kühler hast^^

Sonst: Ausprobieren. Wenn's mit neuem Gehäuse noch zu warm wird, neuen Kühler und gut.


----------



## Ravenshark (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Ein neues Case + Thermaltake Water 3.0 pro oder Performer + NZXT G10 / Kühler hinten rausblasend montiert = niedrigere Temps


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Ich würde erst das neue Gehäuse kaufen und testen und dann ggfs. noch Kühler nachkaufen... 
Im Übrigen profitieren auch WaKüs von kalter Luft, ein Radiator im Heck, dessen Lüfter gleichzeitig das Gehäuse entlüftet, ist keine wirklich schlaue Lösung und nur dann anzuraten, wenn sonst keine Montagemöglichkeit besteht .


----------



## HMangels91 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Mein CPU Radi lässt sich nur hinten im Shinobi einbauen, dafür aber mit abluft Funktion, CPU bleibt bei 30@ bei 100% Gehäusedrehzahl
bei 50% ca 40-45 Grad


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Die 30 Grad glaub ich dir höchstens im Idle. 
Unter Last und bei normaler Raumtemperatur sind die devinitiv nicht möglich. Aber dass die AMD Temperatursensoren nicht unbedingt genau sind, ist ja nix neues.


----------



## HMangels91 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

ja
nur würklcih heiß wird der kühler nicht
ist aber auch bei 100% kühlleistung, sowas kommt aber nur von IntelFanboys. Das einzige was bei mir im PC heiß wird ist die Northbridge, ohne Luftkühlung bis zu 90°


----------



## HMangels91 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

das heißeste was ich auslesen konnte an der cpu waren 49° C bei 45% drehzahl, mein Macho erreichte 52°


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Ich hab n AMD und bin AMD Sympathisant. (auch wenn ich aktuell einen Intel kaufen würde, AMD wäre mir lieber)
Meiner geht auch ~10 Grad falsch. Mit OC (3,9GHz, 1,45V auf nem 955BE) erzählen mir Speedfan & Co was von 40 Grad unter Prime. Bei 30 Grad Wassertemperatur? Nie im Leben.
AMD Overdrive gibt mir ~10 Grad wärmere Temperaturen aus, die halte ich für halbwegs realistisch.


----------



## HMangels91 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

ich denke Real, rein logisch kommt 40-50° hin, das wasser ist angenehm handwarm, also ähnlich der körpertemperatur. Ich denke aber das die Temps trotzdem super sind im vergleich zu heizwell mein PC ist durch die Wakü deutlich kühler, also ich merke keinen Heizung mehr neben mir


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. März 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü sofern sinnvoll? (R9 290 heizt auf wie Sa.. Schwein)*

Die Abwärme des PC's ist unabhängig vom Kühler aber immer noch die selbe...
Genauso wäre ein Haswell i5 oder i7 am Chip zwar heißer, hätte aber mehr Leistung bei insgesamt weniger Stromverbrauch .


----------

